# I was "released" from counseling today.



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Today as I was getting ready for my counseling session I was reflecting on the last year and everything I've been through and the ways that I have grown. I figured I'd probably tell her that today would be our last scheduled session because I kinda feel like the last few weeks (most significantly since the child support hearing) have been the final pages in my novel, at least the first one (sequel to come ). It seriously has been feeling like the end of the book, in a good way.

Halfway through our session today she said, "Let me ask you a question." "Why are you here??" So, we were thinking the same thing.

I'm so grateful to her for everything she helped me through and what she helped me learn in the last year. I'm also so grateful to the wise and tough-love folks at TAM. I'm doing so much better now. I have a good friend going through something so similar to what I was going through a year ago and I know I was put through what I was so that I could help her and others. 

This morning I got a ranting email from my ex....a rant about child support....and I effectively ignored it with NO increase at all in my heart rate/blood pressure. 

It feels good.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Good for you! Nice to read your positive post.


----------



## anewstart60 (Sep 24, 2015)

I had the same thing last month. After seeing the councelor for almost 2 years I felt I was now ready to detach and know I would be ok. Life is going better than it ever has now, kids are doing great and I've actually met someone who seems to make the journey worth while.
No regrets! It all brought me to where I am now.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Congratulations.  You know you have a good counselor when they aren't just there to keep milking you for money. She helped you achieve the results you wanted. Good for you!


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Excellent! But never say never. In February, after I got back from my road trip, I made an appointment to see my counselor just to tell him "Thanks!"


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Yay! So excited you have reached that elusive CENTERED AUTHENTIC SELF. Very happy for you!


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

anewstart60 said:


> I had the same thing last month. After seeing the councelor for almost 2 years I felt I was now ready to detach and know I would be ok. Life is going better than it ever has now, kids are doing great and I've actually met someone who seems to make the journey worth while.
> No regrets! It all brought me to where I am now.


Same here as well. SecondTime, good to hear your update. I had been seeing my counsellor over the last 2.5 years. About a year ago I cut it down from every other week to once a month, then lately we had been doing every other month. It was finally time to say, "you know what? I think I've got this". It's a good feeling.:grin2:


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

I'm happy for you. Congrats!


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Bananapeel said:


> I'm happy for you. Congrats!


Thank you! You've been through a lot in the last year, too, so I hope you are also feeling strong .


----------



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

It's a good feeling, isn't it? I am happy for you.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Thank you! You've been through a lot in the last year, too, so I hope you are also feeling strong .


I don't want to thread jack, so I'll just say I'm doing better than feeling strong, I'm actually back to being the happy person again that I was before all the affair drama from last year. Life's good!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

So happy for you STR. Onwards and upwards My Dear, only the very best to you.


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

:smile2:Great news!!!


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

What a nice positive place to be in! I'm happy for you ST'R and rooting for you. Time and reflection gives us a lot of perspective.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

So wonderful to know that you are better and more balanced. The sting of a divorce is an incredible pain. 

Congrats!


----------

